# Updated makeup collection!



## skylerbrooke12 (Feb 7, 2009)

My collection has grown.. alot since the last time I've posted it. (Not saying thats a bad thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I've been collecting since November '07, so this is about a years worth of collecting. Hereeee we go!






greens





pinks/oranges/yellows (i never wear them, which is why i have.. none)





browns





purples





highlighters





greys/blacks/silvers





blue quads i made because i never wear them, holiday '08 warm eyes, and heatherette trio #2





paint pots and fluidlines





pigments





paints





mineralized eyeshadows and a metal x





liners





shadesticks





mascara, sorry they're so dirty.. violet p/m spilled all over them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








liquidlast liners and glitterliners





mineralized skin finishes





blushes, i need to depot them..





face powders





foundations/concealers/etc





lipglasses





dazzleglasses





lipsticks





lip gelees and a lip pencil





storage, aka my makeup closet.


things that aren't pictured, because they are coming in the mail!
cocomotion pigment
pink opal pigment
chocolate brown pigment
naked pigment
brush cleanser (x3)
tan pigment
dark soul pigment
gold mode pigment
mauvement pigment
pleasureseeker l/s

if you want to know what anything specific is, just let me know!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice! I like ur makeup stool!


----------



## Donut (Feb 7, 2009)

I LOVE your make up closet!!! it looks great. I wish I had one like that


----------



## Hilly (Feb 7, 2009)

Great collection!!!


----------



## NadiaD (Feb 7, 2009)

I loooove your little stool - its gorgeous!! 

Your makeup collection rocks - I think Im gonna stick this up next to my collection  to inspire it to be all it can be.............

Maybe I need to go shopping...

Nadia xx


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## User49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely! I still love your make up stool near your vanity table! SO cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------

